# Removing wall for new door



## beast696 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi I'm new here, and I really need some advice on how to tackle this project. I know this is a DIY forum but in all honesty I will bring in outside help for this. The reason I came in here is to get an general idea of how tough something like this project really is. Cost and whatnot.

I have a garage that I would like to cut a new doorway to. Right now the garage although connected to the house isn't really considered a connect garage, as you can't gain access to the house directly. The door is sitting to the left side of the garage, and leads into the courtyard to the front door. The garage shares a wall with one of the bedroom which I use as an office. I would like to gain access to my office from the garage via new door. I guess my question is, is this even possible, and if so, how big of a job is it?

Is this something a handyman can do, or do I need to hire a big gun? The front door will be facing the same direction as the door I hope to install if that helps any. Please share some of your knowledge and advice me, I'd appreciate all the advice I can get. Thank you


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Give us a little more info, what type of material is the wall made of you want to cut into? Is there any electrical or plumbing that will have to be moved in the area you want the door? What tools do you have? Have you ever done anything like this before? Have you thought about resale, having a door that opens into the bedroom?


And, Welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 12, 2010)

Get a few quotes from a building/remodeling contractor and that will tell you what to expect both in terms of labor and cost.


----------



## gatorfan (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, the only answer you could get from here would be "it depends."  The most important factors in cost will be if the wall is load bearing and if it has any plumbing.  Unless you're experienced, this is not a DIY project, so you may as well get some quotes and ask a lot of questions about how they would do it and price it to pick the best one (not necessarily the cheapest!).

Matt


----------



## beast696 (Aug 12, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Give us a little more info, what type of material is the wall made of you want to cut into? Is there any electrical or plumbing that will have to be moved in the area you want the door? What tools do you have? Have you ever done anything like this before? Have you thought about resale, having a door that opens into the bedroom?
> 
> 
> And, Welcome to House Repair Talk.



Thanks for the warm welcome. To be honest, I know very little about this and have done nothing like this is the past. The only info I can give here is the wall I want to cut out is a common wall with the front door. Not sure if that help narrow down if it's a load barring wall or not. Recently had washer & dryer plumbing installed, so I know there is some plumbing in there. As for electrical, I am not so sure. Sorry if this information isn't enough. I will hire someone to do the work, but didn't want to get ripped off. I thought it would be wise to post this question to get a general idea how hard a project like this really is. I appreciate any information you can share with me.


----------



## KirkG (Aug 17, 2010)

We can't see it and therefore can't really give any meaningful information, other that in LA a permit is needed along with inspections.  There are specific rules regarding doors that connect garages with living spaces.

You already got the best advice.  Get three different contractors out to view the job and give you a bid.  Compare apples to apples and make your choice.


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, you need to know what's inside that wall before you go breaking it for your door.  You might hit some wiring and plumbing in there and get into more problems.  For something like this I don't think it's a DIY project so just ask a professional to do it.


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and take a leap of faith here!  I can't tell, from the OP's writing, exactly how this house/garage is set up, so I'm going to go from experience.  


We did this exact thing at a friend's house, where the garage was built after the house.  From the outside it looked like an attached garage, but was actually just built on.  No door between garage and house.

On the wall between the garage and house, what is on the "garage side" of that wall?  Siding?  Drywall?

If it's drywall, I'd start there.  Determine where you want this door to go into your house.  Then cut out your drywall - on the garage side - to see what's in the wall.  Remove a piece that's considerably bigger than where the door will go.  Don't use a drywall saw and just go crazy.  Use a good utility knife and cut down the center of of the studs, so that you don't run the risk of cutting wires that might be in there.  Go ahead and cut all the way to the ceiling, because you're going to be going up there anyway.

If there is an electrical wire running through the wall, you can re-route it up over the door plate/header.  

If it was my project, I'd definitely purchase a pre-hung door rather than trying to hang it myself.

Here is a website that lays out some very simple, basic information about this.  The great news is that it really isn't as hard as you'd think it might be.

How to Frame a Door | DoItYourself.com


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2010)

This is a bearing wall so it will need a header. you do want to use an exteror door with good seal. Cut some holes on the garage side so you can get your hand in there and feel around, so you know what your up against. Plumbing is a game changer. for wiring
have a electrition move it properly. Hire a framer to frame in the rough and hang your pre hung door  2 hours max. including the drive. Fix your own drywall. See home depot or such for prehung door without "brickmold"make sure you understand open in,out,right and left 2x4 or 2x6 studs .  p.s.  a 32" door is standard for this the header is 2   2x10s nailed together 37 " long a stud on each side  and a cripple under each end
cut out the plate  at the bottom and use it for a sill under the header If you don't have enough height cheat the 2x10s back to 2x8s. Your shopping list is a door 1  2x10 8 ft and 4 precut studs. Once you know your studsare the right length subtract the width of the 2x10s usually 9 1/4 " to make the 2 criples. You can take 2 studs out and put this in , your house won't fall down , just don't go for a coffee untill you have it back together Your rough opening is 34" x 83"   GOOD LUCK  use a level and keep the studs and criples plumb


----------

